# sick frogs



## dashingdendros (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,
if you know anything that can help im up for it!!
I had a couple of cayo de aqua tadpoles. i noticed that the parents did not transfer the tad and the tads gelatin has disapperaed leaving it virtually just on a leaf. I noticed that the tad was no moving and had nothing to eat. I pulled the tad out put him on a slide and slide him under a microscope. I saw mini white worms that were in the very lilttle bit of gel that surrounded the tad. One by one i started to remove the worms for the dEAD tad and i think i picked out about 6. After i realized this problem i noticed the worms with the naked eye. They are not in the tank as far as i can see. What could they be are they bad did they kill my tads. Parents are doing great just a problem with the tads.

Problem #2
I have auratus that are getting skinny and i have no change their tank or enviroment. I feed them with fruitfly atleast every other day with vitamins. They do not seem to refuse food but are all look very very skinny. What should i do? Their sides are severly sunken in but their underbellies look to be full? One frogs i actually saw look like it had trouble moving its back legs. Like the leggs locked up and made the frog not moblie an unable to hopp. This i have notice in the last 2 days. What should i do? These are all adult frogs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

what are the temperatures for the auratus? How many frogs in a tank? What is the tank size?

It sounds like a parasitic infection. Either A) get a stool sample and check for parasites, or B) if you cannot get the frogs to defecate (like my problem), ask Dr. Frye if you can purchase panacur and metronidazole.

This may require you to relocate frogs to quarantine and throw everything out of the tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dashingdendros said:


> Hello everyone,
> if you know anything that can help im up for it!!
> I had a couple of cayo de aqua tadpoles. i noticed that the parents did not transfer the tad and the tads gelatin has disapperaed leaving it virtually just on a leaf. I noticed that the tad was no moving and had nothing to eat. I pulled the tad out put him on a slide and slide him under a microscope. I saw mini white worms that were in the very lilttle bit of gel that surrounded the tad. One by one i started to remove the worms for the dEAD tad and i think i picked out about 6. After i realized this problem i noticed the worms with the naked eye. They are not in the tank as far as i can see. What could they be are they bad did they kill my tads. Parents are doing great just a problem with the tads..



These sound like free living soil nematodes which are not harmful. 



dashingdendros said:


> Problem #2
> I have auratus that are getting skinny and i have no change their tank or enviroment. I feed them with fruitfly atleast every other day with vitamins. They do not seem to refuse food but are all look very very skinny. What should i do? Their sides are severly sunken in but their underbellies look to be full? One frogs i actually saw look like it had trouble moving its back legs. Like the leggs locked up and made the frog not moblie an unable to hopp. This i have notice in the last 2 days. What should i do? These are all adult frogs.


Are these in a ff proof enclosure or are the flies escaping the enclosure? Is there anything to keep the flies down where the frogs can readily access them? What is the temperature in the enclosure? 

A fecal check is still a good idea. 

If the tadpole was weak then it would probably not have been transfered. 

Ed


----------

